# Annual leave outside Canada



## Red Devil (25 Sep 2010)

I just read the following............."Except when authorized by the Chief of the Defence Staff or such officer as he may designate, an officer or non-commissioned member on leave shall not proceed beyond Canada or the country in which the member is serving." on a National Defense website.

As someone who has had holidays in the Caribbean and US (particularly Myrtle Beach for golf!) I wonder if obtaining permission to leave Canada is going to present difficulties or whether permission is granted easily.

In case I missed this topic elsewhere, I did try a search but came up with nothing so please send me a link if this discussion is already out there.


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Sep 2010)

No, it's not a problem.  It must be requested on your leave pass and authorized by your CO.  Simple as that.


----------



## Red Devil (25 Sep 2010)

Thanks PMedMoe. It did look like a very severe rule when I first read it.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (26 Sep 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> No, it's not a problem.  It must be requested on your leave pass and authorized by your CO.  Simple as that.



The U.S., Caribbean, Europe, etc and such countries are no problem. There are certain countries (usually former Soviet client states like Cuba) where you have to obtain a security briefing from the NCIU prior to departing. There are also some other countries where you may not be authorized to visit because its to dangerous (e.g. combat zones). 

It doesn't hurt to checkout the Foreign Affairs website it check out any travel advisors for the countries you are visiting.


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Sep 2010)

Retired AF Guy said:
			
		

> The U.S., Caribbean, Europe, etc and such countries are no problem. There are certain countries (usually former Soviet client states like Cuba) where you have to obtain a security briefing from the NCIU prior to departing. There are also some other countries where you may not be authorized to visit because its to dangerous (e.g. combat zones).
> 
> It doesn't hurt to checkout the Foreign Affairs website it check out any travel advisors for the countries you are visiting.



Yes, I was going to say that as well, but since the OP only mentioned the Caribbean and the U.S., I figured it wasn't really worth going into.  Yes, for some countries you need a briefing (some places do it via phone).  Also, there's a website where you should (must?) register when you are leaving the country on annual leave.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (26 Sep 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Yes, I was going to say that as well, but since the OP only mentioned the Caribbean and the U.S., I figured it wasn't really worth going into.  Yes, for some countries you need a briefing (some places do it via phone).  Also, there's a website where you should (must?) register when you are leaving the country on annual leave.



The only country of concern in the Carib I can think of is Cuba where you have to have a briefing prior to going.


----------



## opp550 (27 Sep 2010)

I'm wondering, what type of security briefing does one get for travelling to places that would warrant one? Is it a "what to do wand what not to do there" briefing, or something else? What exactly would the government be concerned of if a CF member goes on vacation to Cuba?


----------



## kincanucks (27 Sep 2010)

deja vu.


Submit your notice of intent to travel through this DIN site:

http://cdi.mil.ca/nciu

and you will probably get something like back:

Maj XXXXX

Thank you for submitting your Notice of Intent to Travel to Spain. Travel dates 
are xxxxx through xxxxx. It is understood that these dates may vary 
slightly.  We are pleased to provide pertinent security information intended to 
protect you as a member of DND. 

In order to ensure you are aware of the current security climate in your 
intended destination, please take the time to browse the following website: 
http://www.voyage.gc.ca. 

Based on the review of your submitted Notice of Intent to Travel, there is no 
requirement for a face-to-face Defensive Security Briefing prior to your 
departure. If you become aware of suspicious activity involving foreign 
nationals, please contact the national DSB Co-ordinator at: 

866-953-2353 (toll free) 
613-945-1354 (office) 
613-945-5585 (fax) 
+CFNCIU Foreign Travel@CDI CFNCIU@Ottawa-Hull


----------



## Red Devil (27 Sep 2010)

It's likely that I will go to Cuba but I can't think of anywhere else of a 'sensitive nature' that would be appealing for a holiday. Thanks for the heads up everyone. I imagine if you were posted in the US a trip to Cuba during that time might be ill advised - but interestingly when I was in Cuba last year there were direct flights from Holguin to Miami.


----------

